# s7-300 verbinden mit wago 841



## commander99 (10 Januar 2007)

morgen Leute,

welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um diese zwei Steuerungen zu verbinden das ich eine Datenaustausch machen kann und wie aufwendig ist das dann






Danke


----------



## gravieren (10 Januar 2007)

Hi

Z.b.  Modbus TCP/IP.

Seriell.  (RS232)

Paralell  z.b.   8 + 1     24 Volt Ausgänge.

Profibus

SMS von einer zur "anderen" senden.    





Sorry etwas mehr Informationen wären schon gut    

Z.b.  Hardware, Profibus vorhanden, RS232 vorhanden, wieviele Daten  ....


----------



## commander99 (10 Januar 2007)

ja, wollte es preisgünstig machen da fällt ja   RS232/TCP weg da es ja sehr teuer ist zumindest auf der Siemens seite und Wago ist nur Profibus-Slave,also bleibt ja eigentlich nur die altmodische Verbindung über E/A´ s oder?


----------



## gravieren (10 Januar 2007)

Hi

Es gibt einen MPI <--> TCP-Wandler für S7.

Der 750-841 hat die TCP/IP Hardwaremässig schon drinnen.    




Z.b. hier


http://www.traeger.de/

Dann könnte Modbus/TCP funktionieren.

(Ohne Gewähr)


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

commander99 schrieb:


> morgen Leute,
> welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um diese zwei Steuerungen zu verbinden das ich eine Datenaustausch machen kann und wie aufwendig ist das dann
> Danke



Wie viel Daten willst Du denn und wie schnell austauschen?


----------



## handyman (10 Januar 2007)

commander99 schrieb:


> ja, wollte es preisgünstig machen da fällt ja   RS232/TCP weg da es ja sehr teuer ist zumindest auf der Siemens seite und Wago ist nur Profibus-Slave,also bleibt ja eigentlich nur die altmodische Verbindung über E/A´ s oder?



Kommt auf die Menge der ausgetauschten Daten an. Egal ob TCP oder seriell wird es recht teuer ( CP´s auf Siemensseite ). Bei geringen Datenmengen, wird wohl ein digitaler Datenaustausch am günstigsten. 
Daten von der Wago lesen ist recht unproblematisch, da es dort eine DP-Anschaltung ( Achtung nur DP-Slave) gibt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, das es für die Wago einen DP-Master gibt.

PS: Ich denke HGB hat dies schonmal gemacht.

mfg Daniel


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

handyman schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Menge der ausgetauschten Daten an. Egal ob TCP oder seriell wird es recht teuer ( CP´s auf Siemensseite ). Bei geringen Datenmengen, wird wohl ein digitaler Datenaustausch am günstigsten.
> Daten von der Wago lesen ist recht unproblematisch, da es dort eine DP-Anschaltung ( Achtung nur DP-Slave) gibt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, das es für die Wago einen DP-Master gibt.
> 
> PS: Ich denke HGB hat dies schonmal gemacht.
> ...



Das muss doch gehen... wenn man einen DP-Slave auf der Wago Seite hat und da ein paar Bytes "Input" und ein paar Bytes "Output" hat.


----------



## commander99 (11 Januar 2007)

habe mir den mpi tcp Wandler mal angeschaut nun ist ja die Frage mus ich die zwei über ein OPC-Server austauchen lassen oder über welches Protokoll ? Oder hat einer schon Erfahrung mit dem Wandler gemacht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2007)

commander99 schrieb:


> habe mir den mpi tcp Wandler mal angeschaut nun ist ja die Frage mus ich die zwei über ein OPC-Server austauchen lassen oder über welches Protokoll ? Oder hat einer schon Erfahrung mit dem Wandler gemacht



Hallo,

das Teil von Träger kenne ich leider nicht 
genau.

Unser Ethernet-MPI/PROFIBUS-Adapter 
*ACCON-NetLink-PRO* unterstützt jedenfalls 
das Standard-Protokoll RFC1006, das Sie
dann auf dem 841 verwenden müssen. Den
Aufwand dazu kenne ich leider nicht.

Aber: Was läuft den auf dem 841 für eine Software?
Welche Schnittstellen bietet die?

Der OPC-Server könnte dann Sinn machen, 
falls ein PC mit im Spiel ist. Aber nur für den
Datenaustausch ... eher nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## handyman (11 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das muss doch gehen... wenn man einen DP-Slave auf der Wago Seite hat und da ein paar Bytes "Input" und ein paar Bytes "Output" hat.



....ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Wenn aber jemand dies schonmal gemacht hat, bin ich sehr daran interessiert.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## handyman (12 Januar 2007)

*Schnittstelle Wago 750-841 -> D*



handyman schrieb:


> ....ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Wenn aber jemand dies schonmal gemacht hat, bin ich sehr daran interessiert.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



... habe mich nochmal kundig gemacht. Es ist möglich, man benötigt jedoch noch einen weiteren Wago Profibus-Controller ( 750-833 ). Die beiden Controller ( 750-841 und 750-833 ) benötigen beide eine Datenaustauschklemme ( 750-654 ). Über diese Datenaustauschklemme werden die beiden Controller ( TCP/IP und DP ) mittels von Wago beigestellten FB´s in Kommunikation gebracht. Dann muss nur noch der DP-Controller als DP-Slave mit der entsprechenden GSD- Datei in der HW-Konfig eingerichtet werden. Danach kann in dem entsprechendem Bereich Daten geschrieben und gelesen werden......

mfg Daniel


----------



## handyman (12 Januar 2007)

*Schnittstelle Wago 750-841 -> DP-Master*



handyman schrieb:


> ....ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Wenn aber jemand dies schonmal gemacht hat, bin ich sehr daran interessiert.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



... habe mich nochmal kundig gemacht. Es ist möglich, man benötigt jedoch noch einen weiteren Wago Profibus-Controller ( 750-833 ). Die beiden Controller ( 750-841 und 750-833 ) benötigen beide eine Datenaustauschklemme ( 750-654 ). Über diese Datenaustauschklemme werden die beiden Controller ( TCP/IP und DP ) mittels von Wago beigestellten FB´s in Kommunikation gebracht. Dann muss nur noch der DP-Controller als DP-Slave mit der entsprechenden GSD- Datei in der HW-Konfig eingerichtet werden. Danach kann in dem entsprechendem Bereich Daten geschrieben und gelesen werden......

mfg Daniel


----------



## commander99 (12 Januar 2007)

handyman schrieb:


> ... habe mich nochmal kundig gemacht. Es ist möglich, man benötigt jedoch noch einen weiteren Wago Profibus-Controller ( 750-833 ). Die beiden Controller ( 750-841 und 750-833 ) benötigen beide eine Datenaustauschklemme ( 750-654 ). Über diese Datenaustauschklemme werden die beiden Controller ( TCP/IP und DP ) mittels von Wago beigestellten FB´s in Kommunikation gebracht. Dann muss nur noch der DP-Controller als DP-Slave mit der entsprechenden GSD- Datei in der HW-Konfig eingerichtet werden. Danach kann in dem entsprechendem Bereich Daten geschrieben und gelesen werden......
> 
> mfg Daniel


 
...dann Danke ich dir handyman  werde es ausprobieren und dann davon berichten



PS:kauf dir ein neues Telefon


----------



## Senator42 (12 Dezember 2007)

*Wago ist nur Profibus-Slave  ->  NEIIIN*



commander99 schrieb:


> Wago ist nur Profibus-Slave



das stimmt so nicht:
habe Modbus über TCP und UDP als Master und auch als Slave am laufen.
(ist gar nicht mal schwierig, ab die richtige Firmware braucht es schon. die mit ... (11) am ende )

nur wie man jetzt auf S7 300 kommt, und auch noch günstig, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------

